
University Deletes Press Release Claiming Evidence of Bugs on Mars - respinal
https://futurism.com/university-deletes-press-release-claiming-mars-bugs
======
aiscapehumanity
Is this a surprise? Sadly it seems like the professor emeritus must be having
a neurological issue in progress.

